# Biography of Classical cimposers?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Is anyone here familiar with a book dealing with a composer's life? I have a hard time believing such a book was never written; I don't mind tough English.


----------



## flamencosketches

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Is anyone here familiar with a book dealing with a composer's life? I have a hard time believing such a book was never written; don't mind tough English.


Very many classical composer bios out there. I just read Peter Gay's Mozart bio and I'm working my way through Rollo Myers' Erik Satie bio. Both in English, both short and sweet.


----------



## jegreenwood

Jan Swafford's biography of Brahms - not short but excellent.

He's done one on Beethoven as well, which I look forward to reading.


----------



## Open Book

It's not short but it goes by faster than you'd think. As you read Swafford's Brahms bio, you feel like a real life is passing before your eyes, like you're one of the subject's contemporaries. The author captures the Zeitgeist and the personalities who associated with Brahms.


----------

